# Small hive beetle, western Washington



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

*Samples*

The beekeepers that found them are sending the beetles to Dr Steve Sheppard at WSU for identification.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I just received word from DR. Sheppard that they were confirmed to be the small hive beetles. Oh joy....


----------



## Noah (Feb 1, 2008)

Was it just one or two beetles found? If not is there more than one beekeeper in the area that is finding the beetle in thier hives? Either way one beetle is more than what I care to find! I am kind of surprised that this hasn't caught the attention of more Washington State beekeepers!


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

They have been in Washington state for at least 3 years that I know of, mostly derived from purchased hives from Florida on they way out of the almonds. Are the current sitings from overwintered hives or freshly acquired?


----------



## Noah (Feb 1, 2008)

If the small hive beetle is in Washington and California why not Oregon? Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

<JBJ says:They have been in Washington state for at least 3 years that I know of.>

Interesting JBJ. Was that Western or eastern part of the state? Can you add any more info?

From what I know these were from stationary overwintered hives. Dr Sheppard opinion is that they should not be much of a problem in W. Washington due to our soil and weather conditions. Time will tell....


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

<Noah asks:Was it just one or two beetles found?>

Enough were were found to send to WSU and Beltsville for identification. Beltsville also confirmed them to SHB. Sorry I can't answer to exactly how many were found.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Great,,,,,

It is only in time until they adapt to our climate... just like anything else does.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Noah, they were briefly spotted in Oregon three years ago, but did not establish. They came from Florida through California after the almond bloom. I am disappointed that it appears that they may have wintered in the PNW. 

What was the source of the bees, where they home grown or purchased from elsewhere?


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

I hate to tell you folks this,but if bees can survive in your climate, so can the shb.
They stay in the hive so much that the bees tend to not pay them a lot of attention, except in summer and even then they just herd them around in corners.
The shb actually go into the bee cluster in winter. If you do not believe me, go look.
I think your soil might be a deterrent to them, because the lava go into the soil and come out as beatles. I know this because I have seen it, but I am not totally convienced that they have to go to the ground to become beatles. 
The current advice from people who are supposed to be knowledgeable, say to keep your bees strong to keep them in control, but I have lost some of my strongest hives to these rascals.I hear what they are saying, but I am seeing something different.
The stronger the hive, the more pollen. Small hive beatles love pollen. They will lay eggs in the pollen and explode in population. Beware the pollen patties.
The bees just give up and leave. I personally think they are worse than the varroa.
You can use hives, drawn comb, and frames after Varroa, but if shb get a good grip on you, all you save is the top, bottom,inner cover and supers and believe me you will have to clean those. Try to kill every one you see.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Not to mention continuous reintroduction will increase their odds. Were the hives they were found in migratory or were they purchased from a migratory operation?


----------



## busbee59 (Mar 3, 2008)

assuming the beetles go to the ground first, how do they get back in


----------



## Judy Bee (Jul 4, 2006)

As I recall from a lecture given at the 2006 Oregon State Beekeepers meeting, the SHB needs a softer soil than the soil in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. Our soil is hard clay and in the summer it can get very hard and dry.


----------



## Drugstore (Dec 6, 2005)

Shb don't have any problem with hard dry soil.The lava will crawl for many yards . The grown beatles can fly just like the bees. Once they get it an area they survive like all the other bugs.
I think they are attracted to bee hives by the odor given given off. You know what I mean,
The odor of bread cooking.
They shb just appear.
The bees cannot sting them as the do other pest. I have seen bees pick them up and fly away with them.The beatles just fly back.
The bees herd them like cow boys herding cattle.
This is where the traps come into play, but a hive of bees cannot stay strong all the time.
I do know that an apiary in full sun is the best deterrent.
The colder the climate the better.
I have tried every thing that is availaible to combat them and I can assure you that they are a formidable pest.
You need to take them seriously if you see them in your hives.
They start off one or two at a time and just mashing them with a hive tool won't get it.
I can assure you that there will be a lot more talk about them as they make their march over the country.


----------

